# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > مقایسه دانشگاه ها نسبت به یکدیگر >  رتبه های انتخابی دانشگاه غیرانتفاعی علم و فرهنگ تهران

## moBin4455

سلام دوستان
میخواستم بدونم من با رتبه 6000 تو سهمیه جانبازان زیر 25 درصد بین 8200 نفر میتونم تو این دانشگاه قبول بشم ؟؟؟؟
و میخواستم بدونم مازاد سهمیه جانبازان بالای 25 درصد چقدر میتونه کمک حالم باشه ؟؟؟؟ 
سال پیش تو منطقه یک با رتبه 5700 و تو منطقه دو با رتبه 6700 هم قبول کرده....
ایا امیدی هست که قبول شم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Y (461):  :Y (461):  :Y (461):  :Y (461):  :Y (461):  :Y (461):  :Y (461):

----------


## Alirezaisc

رتبه کشوری تون چند بوده؟ ریاضی هستید؟

----------


## moBin4455

اره ریاضیم ..... رتبه کشوری که اصلا صحبتشو نکن  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Alirezaisc

خب صحبتشو نکن که میخواستم طبق اون بگم بهتون چون من از سهمیه ایثارگران نمیدونم. ولی توی مناطق تا 6000 میگیره توی کشورم احتمالا اخرین رتبه قبولی کشوریش 15 هزار تا 18 هزار باشه

----------


## moBin4455

تو کشوری تا 26 هزار هم گرفته
بعد میخوام برحسب سهمیه حساب کنم

----------


## moBin4455

یکی جواب بده :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):

----------

